# Forum > MMO Trading Market > FPS Buy Sell Trade > Call of Duty Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] MW2 Bot Lobbies on PC, Xbox and Playstation. Call of Duty Warzone 2 Bot Lobby Cheap and Fast

## RulezzGame

A bot lobby service is a service offered by third-party companies that allows players to enter into a game lobby in Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 with a group of bots, or non-player characters, instead of real players. These services are often used by players who want to practice their skills or try out new strategies without the pressure of playing against real opponents.

To use a bot lobby service, players typically need to pay a fee to the service provider and follow a set of instructions to enter the lobby. Once in the lobby, players can customize the difficulty of the bots and select the game mode and map they want to play on. Some bot lobby services may also offer additional features, such as the ability to change the loadouts and appearance of the bots.

If you are looking to open many weapons, skins, upgrades and etc in Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2, it is generally recommended to do so and order Private Bot Lobby match with friends, it is a legitimate and fair way to improve your armory, skills and prepare for real competition.


*What can you do in our MW 2 Bot lobbies?*

Nuclear
Destroy scorestreaks*(Only in Moving Games)
Kills while enemies take cover*(Only in Moving Games)
+150 KILLS PER GAME
A lot of XP
Gold
Diamond
Longshots


*
Everything unlocked in this lobbies will count and stick*



*Gameplay video*




These are LEGITIMATE MW2 bot lobbies where everything saves, all your progression earned is kept, nothing is modded, no exploits at all so that means there is 0% chance of a ban. Can easily kill bots in Multiplayer and earn progress towards your MULTIPLAYER camo progression. Easily gain 150+ kills per game.
Price for Killing our AFK bots

You can unlock camos, challenges, rank up, boost your K/D, and more!

We use 11 PS4 to do our lobbies, no hacks!

Prices:

AFK Game – $5 (the typical game of lobbies bot vendors where you must move towards the bots, you must worry about not changing spawns and losing kills and also you can not complete challenges such as eliminating enemies behind cover)

Buy online via Paypal or Cryptocurrency for 5$
rulezzgame.com/product/1-afk-game-bot-lobby-cod-modern-warfare-2-warzone-2/


*AFK Player Bot Boosting* (11 Consoles)

We are hosting a MW2 Bot Lobby with all our Away Players and Consoles for you to easily kill and do as you please. This is all done through a legitimate public lobby with absolutely no risk of being banned.

$5 for 1 Game

EASILY GET 150+ KILLS PER GAME!

All Camo Challenges, Weapon Progression, Camo Progression, Leveling, Rank XP, Weapon XP, and everything earned in the lobby will count and stick!

Great way to easily unlock camos, level up weapons, work on challenges, unlock challenges, rank up, achieve great stats, boost stats, and more! Once again, everything gained, will count and stick, this is a legitimate public match boosting method with consoles.

ONLY YOU WILL BE IN THE LOBBY – ALL KILLS WILL BE FOR YOU ONLY

Works on All Platforms: PC, XBOX, and PLAYSTATION All Available!
All progress will transfer to Warzone 2.0


Moving GAME - $20
(We are specialists in these, if you do not know what it is, watch the proof video that I will leave below)

Order Moving MW2 Bot lobby for 20$
rulezzgame.com/product/1-moving-game-cod-mw2-bot-lobby-warzone-2/


All MW2 Bot Lobbies will be hosted on Domination to ensure you get the best boosting experience possible.

If you want, you can use our contact information to contact us directly to purchase some games as well.

After you pay, we will contact you to get you in the lobby as soon as possible.



*Payment methods:*

Paypal, Skrill, Revolut, Wise, Binance Pay, Bitcoin, Litecoin, Ethereum, UDST and other crypto

*Contacts*

Discord is Rulezz#7680

Telegram @ rulezz_game

Support Ticket Tool Tawk to Rulezzgame

----------

